# Forum



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are y'alls forum running slow or at all? I've uninstalled and started over and it's still sluggish.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds to me as if you are using your smart phone. If so, it is probably your carrier, and due to the massive amounts of data coming and going on Black Friday. I'm on a laptop and all is well.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, it's my tablet, but my phone is slow, too. No biggie, I imagine there is an extreme amount of usage going on. If it doesn't right itself in a day or 2, I'll let you know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, everything is slower here too. It's the heavy traffic on the system during the holiday.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Slow here too


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Not slow-yet


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Ours was extremely slow yesterday but it has now picked up! We did online with Amazon . They had to close a mall here in AL...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine has picked up today. It was awful yesterday.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine's been fine.I've been able to spend money at high speed all weekend....


----------

